# Need New Tires



## cdn campers (Oct 31, 2011)

looking to replace my tires on my 2008 nissan pro 4x4. its time to replace the rubber on my truck. iwent to costco here at home they suggested michelin LTX MS2 . my tire size is a 275/70r18 looking for some advice


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

Go to http://www.tirerack.com and enter your vehicle and then look at the reviews. You should be able to find out which ones people like. My personal experience with tires has matched the ratings so I use them to see what should be a good tire. I've bought from Tirerack once and it worked very well but most of the time I get tires from local stores after doing the research online. The Michelin's you referenced are very good ones and I'm considering them for my wife's Honda Pilot. I also noted that there was a General Tire model that had pretty good ratings for much less than the Michelin's and I may give them a try. Costco is a decent place to buy tires but every time I've shopped locally I've been able to beat the Costco price. I buy lots of stuff at Costco but oddly enough never tires.


----------



## cdn campers (Oct 31, 2011)

MJRey said:


> Go to http://www.tirerack.com and enter your vehicle and then look at the reviews. You should be able to find out which ones people like. My personal experience with tires has matched the ratings so I use them to see what should be a good tire. I've bought from Tirerack once and it worked very well but most of the time I get tires from local stores after doing the research online. The Michelin's you referenced are very good ones and I'm considering them for my wife's Honda Pilot. I also noted that there was a General Tire model that had pretty good ratings for much less than the Michelin's and I may give them a try. Costco is a decent place to buy tires but every time I've shopped locally I've been able to beat the Costco price. I buy lots of stuff at Costco but oddly enough never tires.


----------



## cdn campers (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks Mark that tire rating site is excellent,


----------



## WYOCAMPER (Mar 28, 2007)

The Michelin LTX MS2's are great tires. If your trips take you off paved roads, look at the Michelin LTX AT2's. I have them on my F350 and they are outstanding. This topic and these tires were recently discussed in another post:

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=33656&st=0


----------



## cdn campers (Oct 31, 2011)

thanks for the info, placed an order today for the LTX MS/2 Best price i got is $317.00 a tire mounted and balanced included. p275/70r18 10 ply . thanks for the info . the orig tires oem i had rugged trail t/a to replace them it wold have been $ 275.00 a tire. i only put 40,000 miles on mine and there down to the wear markers. not much of a tire.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Now that my M/S2's are properly balanced, I'm liking them a whole lot more!


----------



## W.E.BGood (Jan 15, 2011)

Insomniak said:


> Now that my M/S2's are properly balanced, I'm liking them a whole lot more!


insomniak...what kind of problems did you have with balancing?


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

W.E.BGood said:


> Now that my M/S2's are properly balanced, I'm liking them a whole lot more!


insomniak...what kind of problems did you have with balancing?
[/quote]
It wasn't the fault of the tires or rims. The geniuses at Discount/America's Tire either didn't bother to balance them or "they may have used the machine that was broken and they didn't realize it". Either way, the tires were way out of balance and I was getting bad vibration at highway speeds. Once they scraped off the old weights and started over, the ride was 100% better.


----------

